# My new ball python ----- i need some help!!!



## SAMMIE (Apr 13, 2008)

*On friday my brother brought me a ball python, (as a get well soon prezzy as i broke my leg) But he brought it of his mate thats in he army and he was never home to get it out and his mum would feed it and thats it and they said it bit them a few times. What can i do to try and tame it? But i was reading up that when they go into balls that means there scared and she was like that for most of the first day we got her. Also he gave her me in a old fish tank and at the top there is a glass rim and she keeps going up there and she stays up there most of the night and a bit in the morning. what do you think it means her going up there?? She just seems very scared and not very happy. But when i get her out yeasterday when she had relaxed she seemed fine. Has anyone got any advise because i want the best life for my ball python!!!! 

I saw loads of skin so i was picking it out and i pick up a plant think that was in here and under it was loads of mold but i dont no if it was. so i got it all out and put everythink back in there. 


Do you think snakes can depressed??? 

If they can i think mine is!!!! 

what shall i do??? 


But if anyone has any other advise that does not link to my little story above can you give that too!!! 
*
*Someone told me not to hold her but i have already before the said!!!*
*so shall i stop holding her??*

*but i really want to!!!

xxx *


----------



## sperry (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi how old is your python and if she didn't bite you when you got her out i would say she may not bite you. The more you handle her the better she will be as she needs to get to know you i take it you said she is a she.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Handle her more, and cover the sides of the tank in black paper or something and keep her in a quite room, lots of hides, and a mat on a stat. (just making sure you have everything)... its a royal just be glad when she was being fed she was eating. Leave her to get settled and see how it goes


good luck


----------

